# any dyno shops in nj?



## mk2carboy (Jan 16, 2009)

Im looking for anyone who has a shop that dynos cars in nj. Or if anyone knows where their is a place that dynos cars.


----------



## Dubmekanik (Apr 6, 2002)

*Re: any dyno shops in nj? (mk2carboy)*

It would be a good idea to post this in a regional thread, since there is not much action here unfortunately.


----------



## Shoot Out (Jan 4, 2009)

*Re: any dyno shops in nj? (mk2carboy)*

IMP in clifton


----------



## a2vr3+3 (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: any dyno shops in nj? (Shoot Out)*

clm motorsports in newark
908-578-3094


----------



## streetsk8r0924 (Jan 11, 2006)

crazy house in north brunswick??? (if ur going south bound on rt1 its before the quaker bridge mall) then theres crazy horse in south amboy i believe.. its in middlesex county they usually do only mustangs but theyll dyno what ever i know of 1 more in jamesberg but im not sure of the name of the shop ill get back to you


----------



## gtizzle67 (Mar 10, 2008)

maximum psi in linden nj has a mustang dyno


----------



## vacuumnoise (Jun 1, 2009)

*Re: (gtizzle67)*

google xenocron
they are in N NJ


----------



## rippie74 (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: (vacuumnoise)*

_KMD Tuning_ in Mountainside, NJ 
MAHA Dyno.


----------



## RonJitsu (May 24, 2009)

AKUMA Motorsports in Morganville, NJ. 
RT 9 & Texas Rd. 
They just opened with a new Mustang Dyno.


----------



## ChrisL1 (Sep 23, 2004)

*Re: (RonJitsu)*

1320 Performance in Garwood, Dynojet 424x.


----------



## lil8v (Jun 28, 2002)

*Re: (ChrisL1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ChrisL1* »_1320 Performance in Garwood, Dynojet 424x.
 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

